# The Little Church in the Sea (Wales)



## SeaBreeze (Apr 20, 2014)

Nice photos of Cwyfan, The Little Church in the Sea...http://www.kuriositas.com/2012/01/cwyfan-little-church-in-sea.html


----------



## Ina (Apr 20, 2014)

Wouldn't it be something to be able to go and see even a few of these old historical places. It's great to be able to use photography to go places most of us could never afford.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 21, 2014)

It's funny to think that many would love to come and see our old Historical places, and sadly being unable to afford to see them, when I'm sitting here knowing I could just drive there in a couple of hours or so no problem ..whereas I would love to be able to afford to go visit some beautiful places in US, and yet like you Ina know  I probably will never be able to afford it .


----------



## Rainee (Apr 22, 2014)

Lovely to see this old church in photos  as Ina says !.. its a little like St Michaels mount in Cornwall where you can access it when low tide as well.  maybe the way the tides come in and out in Wales if any thing like the Mounts tide  it would be ok to go out in low tide and even after the service if not too long be able to leave before the tide comes in.that would be something I would love to do ..  thanks for sharing these photos. I love seeing other folks photos of their homeland ..


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

SeaBreeze said:


> Nice photos of Cwyfan, The Little Church in the Sea...http://www.kuriositas.com/2012/01/cwyfan-little-church-in-sea.html


Yep been ther and going on holiday this year near by so will vist again place called Newbrough sands.


----------



## Raven (May 31, 2014)

Wonderful and awesome pictures SeaBreeze.
Thanks for posting them.  I loved seeing the ancient little church and the golden 
and pink clouds are breathtaking!


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Same here love to go to America but no time because of work.


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Where are you, taffboy?

I'd love to see NZ.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Where are you, taffboy?
> X
> I'd love to see NZ.


 North Wales highest village in Wales  uk


----------



## Kaya (May 31, 2014)

Sounds lovely. Then again..its always greener on the other side of the fence, isn't it? In our case...across the pond.


----------



## taffboy (May 31, 2014)

Kaya said:


> Sounds lovely. Then again..its always greener on the other side of the fence, isn't it? In our case...across the pond.


O yes.


----------



## Shirley (May 31, 2014)

Very interesting!


----------

